# [firefox] Problème d'affichage sur firefox (résolu)

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer firefox sur ma gentoo et j'ai un sacré problème d'affichage:

```
[I] www-client/firefox

...

...

Installed versions:  6.0{tbz2}(23:42:21 13/09/2011)(alsa crashreporter dbus ipc libnotify linguas_fr methodjit startup-notification webm

...

...
```

Voilà le screenshot: http://zerr0s.net/firefox.png

J'ai essayé de désinstaller et de réinstaller, mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un saurait-il d'où ça peut venir ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## Poussin

Je suis désolé, mais je ne vois personnellement aucun problème d'affichage sur ton screenshot

----------

## zerros

Regarde le menu sur le site addons.

Et quand je vais dans les modules complémentaires: http://zerr0s.net/firefox2.png

Aucune délimitation des différentes zones. Si je mets un thème, le titre de l'onglet est brouillé.

Quand j'ai plusieurs onglet, rien m'indique l'onglet ouvert. En gros si je compare cette version de firefox sur gentoo et la même sur un autre OS (mac os, debian, etc),

celle sur gentoo pose des problèmes d'affichage. Vous pouvez peut-être vérifier par vous même le menu du site des addons avec votre firefox.

J'ai aussi installé chromium qui n'a pas de problème. Mais je souhaite rester sur firefox. Je ne vois pas ce qui peut causer ça ...

----------

## guilc

Il n'y a aucun probleme ici.

Par contre, essaie de changer le theme GTK utilisé. Ceci vient sans-doute de là.

----------

## zerros

Celui de firefox ? c'est celui par défaut   :Shocked: 

Si j'en mets un autre c'est pire. Ah je vous fait un screenshot de mon écran avec un onglet brouillé:

http://zerr0s.net/firefox3.png

edit: arff, je viens de m'appercevoir que l'onglet brouillé n'est pas apparue dans mon screenshot :'(

Là il faut je parte au boulot, mais j'auri tout le loisir de faire les tests en rentrant ce soir, et ce week end.

Entre temps, si vous avez d'autres solutions, je pourrai lancer mon firefox à distance via ssh.

----------

## guilc

Attention, je parle bien du theme GTK, pas de quoi que ce soit dans firefox. Le theme qui se configure dans le .gtkrc-2.0 !

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

On ne parle pas du thème de Firefox, mais du thème GTK de ton système.

Si tu as un affichage brouillé, mais OK dans le screenshot, le problème vient très certainement du pilote graphique.

----------

## barul

Mouais, je penche aussi pour le pilote graphique, étant donné qu'avec le thème de firefox, je n'avais absolument aucun problème de ce genre.

----------

## zerros

hum .. peut-être bien ... Vu la version du serveur X j'ai dû installer un pilote béta. Ca vient peut-êtr de là alors.

Il faudrait que j'essaie un downgrade du server X et un pilote stable ...

----------

## xaviermiller

commence d'abord par recompiler ton pilote  :Wink: 

----------

## zerros

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> commence d'abord par recompiler ton pilote 

 

J'ai pris le officiel béta (hum ça sonne bizarre) de nvidia  :Smile:  Je pourrai essayer celui d'emerge.

Je testerai ça ce soir. Par contre, je n'ai pas de .gtkrc-2.0. Je tourne sur awesome comme WM.

Je peux récupérer un sample sur le net ?

----------

## barul

Celui de portage et le .run d'nvidia sont les mêmes.

----------

## zerros

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Celui de portage et le .run d'nvidia sont les mêmes.

 

Et non, pcq celui que j'ai pris du site nvidia est la version 275.28. or dans portage:

```
Available versions:  96.43.19!s (~)96.43.20!s 173.14.28!s 173.14.30!s (~)173.14.31!s (~)256.53!s 260.19.44!s 270.41.06!s 270.41.19!s (~)275.09.07!s [M](~)275.19!s [M](~)275.21!s
```

La version .28 n'existe pas, ce qui me laisse penser que le downgrade sera certainement mon salut :s

mais avant ça je referai l'install du driver.

----------

## barul

Je parlais des versions identiques…

----------

## zerros

ah ok  :Smile:  Effectivement les paquets sont les mêmes. merci pour l'info, je ne le savais pas.

----------

## zerros

Hello,

J'ai finalement downgradé xorg en 1.10 et tout est revenu à la normale  :Smile: 

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

----------

